# This is my pledge



## Catareta (Mar 3, 2011)

Gooood Afternoon

After a successful week of BS under 10mmols I have decided to bite the bullet and deal with my 3 stone weight that I have gained since being on insulin and dealing with the diabetes... 

I currently weigh 16st 1lbs and am starting the Propoints Plan with WW 

Have done WW before and lost 3st - so giving this ago.. my first goal is 5% 15st 4lbs 
but my main goal is to lose 4 stone and not be classed as obese... so wish me luck xx


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 3, 2011)

Very good luck! And be sure to post your losses in the Group Total thread. Just be sure that you update the total in your post otherwise points may be deducted. 

Andy 

p.s. I don't know what points I was referring to, but it sounded good at the time.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck Catareta! We're behind you all the way!


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck  this is the diet i am currently on


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi. Fantastic to have you on board and sounding so positive! You will do it - try and post your loss each week and as Andy says update the total when you lose! If you want to ask anything give me or the others a shout!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 3, 2011)

A nice positive pledge. Good  luck I am sure you will achieve it


----------

